# blue tan is pregnant(now with pic)



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

well here they are  Theyare 4 days old today


kerryann 165 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

My fingers are crossed for you to have some lovely blue tans


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

They have arrived!! 9 chubby and healthy little pinkies, tucked in a nice nest and all got milk bellies, woohoo. all looking good.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yay! so happy to hear that! CONGRATS!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou countrygal


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hoorah!!  Well done


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

1 babie has died  but the remaining 8 seem fine


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

pic's please lol


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i will art. i will do that sometime today


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i have a couple of brokens in this litter. mum is blue tan and dad is blue tan


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

cant wait to see how they turn out, i hate waiting!!


----------

